# Recomendations on headwork and cam



## dlb1982 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Looking at AI or TEA ported heads and cam. Other recommendations?*

So got my taxes back and was just about to purchase the GenX TFS upper end kit from summit and a friend suggested A.I. Advanced Induction. So I started emailing phil there recently about saving some money and just having him do his max effort 232cc port job and a cam. He said I should be able to get 480rwhp or higher on average with this setup with unrestricted intake and exhaust.


So, I was just about to send him the money and order a set of guaranteed good 243 cores off ebay to send to him. Then I started looking around at the different websites offering port work on the ls2's. There are quote a few. Total Engine Airflow, TX Speed, Livernois, etc. 

So I started looking at advertised flow numbers. The two that stood out are AI and TEA. The AI exhaust numbers are outstanding. Now the TEA set has better intake numbers and pretty good exhaust numbers. Actually their exhaust numbers are better throughout the lift but drop off at the end.










I know I am kind of doing some bench racing here. I just wanted some opinions and to see if I am even in the right direction here in my thinking.


I currently have a 6 speed stock 06 GTO with a corsa catback and a set of cheap maximizer 1.75" primary long tubes. I am also wanting a cam that gives me as lope as possible and still be tuned to drive somewhat ok. I want to be able to listen to it idle and drool.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I doubt you'll notice much difference between them. If you want max effort Trick Flow, Dart or AFR castings with full port jobs flow the best. As far as cam the bigger the lope the worse it will idle and drive down low so watch what you ask for. Generally it's from a large over lap (altho an off tune can give much the same lope). Peak HP is nice if you spend your time at top RPM like drag racing or want a dyno number but having a fat torque curve down low runs better on the street.


----------



## dlb1982 (Feb 16, 2015)

I compiled all of the stock head porting places that I found and could get flow numbers on so far. I did notice that the bigger exhaust numbers were from people using an exhaust pipe when flowing the heads. 










At this point If the car is tuned to drive just ok on the street I will take what lope and power I can get. I drive the care about once a month at the moment anyway. I think I have put on a 500 miles sense I got it home 2 years ago. 

These numbers are comparable to a lot of the aftermarket heads on the market. So, I just want to save a few bucks.


----------



## dlb1982 (Feb 16, 2015)

So before I get flagged I just realized the RPM outlet Promaxx heads are patriot heads and are aftermarket. I(should have known with those size of valves.) I assumed that at that price that it was just machine work. Now I am reading about them and how they are pretty iffy heads.

I am also waiting to hear back from Ed Curtis at FTI. The best deal for the money seems to be TX Speed at the moment but I know numbers don't mean everything. I know AI and FTI are very reputable places.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ed will match the correct cam with the head


----------



## dlb1982 (Feb 16, 2015)

this seems to be working. Here is a short clip of my exhaust


> https://www.facebook.com/derrick.bradford/videos/10153615245723180/?l=3486413613486521604


I went with an FTI cam and TEA stage 2 heads. Made right at 500 at the wheels.


----------

